# (Escritorio) Me pueden recomendar un escritorio (abierto)

## JotaCE

hola a todos

necesito montar unas estaciones de trabajo y lo hare con gentoo, necesito lo mas indispensable para que el usuario pueda trabajar esto es :

Un navegador 

Una consola de marcado

Quiero un escrtorio rapido y lijero que el usuario no tenga oportunidad de jugar con nada

Que me recomiendan ????

----------

## pelelademadera

lxde como escritorio. muy estable. recontra liviano, lo uso en mi server, para poder ver la tv, y se come solo unos 35mb de ram al arranque

ffox o chromium, yo uso chromium y la verdad que anda perfecto. tiene problemas con flash, se cuelga habitualmente, y si hay mas de 1 pestaña con flash, suele fallar. pero eso es justamente lo que queres que no usen

lo de la consola de marcado te lo debo

----------

## ekz

@pelelademadera ¿Que versión de Chromium usas? Yo voy con la bin-9999 y siempre ha sido bastante estable.

@JotaCE Y si le pones fluxbox? Unos par de lanzadores y ya está.

Saludos

----------

## JotaCE

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> lxde como escritorio. muy estable. recontra liviano, lo uso en mi server, para poder ver la tv, y se come solo unos 35mb de ram al arranque
> 
> ffox o chromium, yo uso chromium y la verdad que anda perfecto. tiene problemas con flash, se cuelga habitualmente, y si hay mas de 1 pestaña con flash, suele fallar. pero eso es justamente lo que queres que no usen
> 
> lo de la consola de marcado te lo debo

 

No necesito ni flash flayer ni java, solo necesito un navegador que vea un servicio web que se llama elastik, y una consola de marcado que se llama net-im/twinkle 

Es todo lo que necesito para trabajar.

Y que los iconos de ambas aplicaciones esten en el escritorio.

 *ekz wrote:*   

> @pelelademadera ¿Que versión de Chromium usas? Yo voy con la bin-9999 y siempre ha sido bastante estable.
> 
> @JotaCE Y si le pones fluxbox? Unos par de lanzadores y ya está.
> 
> Saludos

 

Era lo que habia pensado! te agradezco mucho!

----------

## pelelademadera

 *ekz wrote:*   

> @pelelademadera ¿Que versión de Chromium usas? Yo voy con la bin-9999 y siempre ha sido bastante estable.
> 
> @JotaCE Y si le pones fluxbox? Unos par de lanzadores y ya está.
> 
> Saludos

 

uso chromium ~x64, compilado

anda perfecto, es mi navegador, pero suele colgarse el pluguin de flash cuando abris 2 paginas distintas, o sea, por ejemplo youtube y el-bruto. se pine como una parte de rompecabezas y dice que fallo un archivo como libflsdhplayer.so o algo asi

de todas maneras, el navegador no se cierra

----------

## the incredible hurd

LXDE, sin lugar a la menor duda.

----------

## ensarman

heca poco hice una instalacion minimalista en una pentium 1 con ayuda de algunos foristas de aqui  :Razz: , bueno el hecho es que investigando encontre un navegador que soporta minimamente el javascript y renderiza muy bien, el navegador se llama hv3 

http://tkhtml.tcl.tk/hv3.html

es bien liviano, no soporta plugins ni java ni flash, bueno no se si te interesa.

pasando al tema del escritorio. si quieres algo un poco restrictivo para que un usuario solo se limite a lo que se deba, creo que puedes probar con iceWM y el pcmanfm(de lxde) para gestionar archivos, configuras los menus, barras de tareas y los atajos de teclado para que abra lo que necesite, luego quitas el permiso de escritura a los archivos de configuracion y le cambas de propietario para que unicamente pueda leerlos. 

que happy ahora estoy con iceWM es bien configurable, lo malo es que se ve cada vez menos movimiento en el proyecto, ojala que no muera  :Sad:  ademas es mas configurable que openbox(de lxde)

lo que propngo:

gestor de ventanas: IceWM

gestor de archivos: pcmanfm

cuando la cofiguracion esté lista, se cambian permisos y propietario a los archivos de configuracion y solo se le da permiso de lectura. solo se de da un +x al startup, si es que quieres iniciar aplicaciones al inicio

----------

## JotaCE

Bueno amigos mi instalción casi esta lista

mi perfil es el dado por default

las use flags sgregadas son hal y dbus

el WM que instale es fluxbox junto con slim

el navegador que elegui es mozilla-firefox y una consola de marcado que se llama x-lite

El asunto es que al hacer click con el boto derecho sobre el escirtorio sale un menu para entrar a algunos archivos de configuracion y lo que yo quiero es que en ese menu y en el escritorio aparezcan accesos directos a los programas que he instalado.

Como puedo lograr eso ?

El otro problema que estoy teniendo es que al logearme con slim no me lleva al escritorio fluxbox si no que a la clasica consolilla al escribir startx.

Me ayudan por favor ???

----------

## ensarman

cambia el archivo ~/.xinitrc o si no hay crealo y agregale esta linea:

```
exec fluxbox
```

----------

## JotaCE

 *ensarman wrote:*   

> cambia el archivo ~/.xinitrc o si no hay crealo y agregale esta linea:
> 
> ```
> exec fluxbox
> ```
> ...

 

Es igual, no puedo entrar al escritorio fluxbox, algo debo estar haciendo mal, que puede ser ?

solo escribiendo startx puedo entrar al escritorio

----------

## natxoblogg

Hola JotaCE, si quieres iconos en el escritorio fluxbox, o en iceWM, es altamente recomendable iDesk. es un sencillo programa que permite crear enlaces directos a entornos de ventanas y asociarlos con un archivo png y demás.

* x11-misc/idesk

     Available versions:  0.7.5-r1

     Homepage:            http://idesk.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Utility to place icons on the root window

----------

## upszot

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *ensarman wrote:*   cambia el archivo ~/.xinitrc o si no hay crealo y agregale esta linea:
> 
> ```
> exec fluxbox
> ```
> ...

 

hola...

 proba poniendo "/usr/bin/fluxbox"  (creo que era ese el path, no estoy frente a mi gentoo ahora).... yo lo tengo asi en "~/.xinitrc" y va de pelos

saludos

----------

## will198

Hola a Todos,

Yo te recomendaría que probases el wbar...

Es una barra lanzadora de programas muy liviana y de lo más molona... muy util si no quieres pegarte editando el menu de fluxbox y no quieres un gestor de iconos.

Yo la uso en el portatil donde uso el fluxbox y aunque me configuré el menu, en la actualidad uso el wbar por su comodidad y su facilidad de configuración (además de su calidad gráfica, es super mona  :Smile: )

Un saludo a todos

----------

## JotaCE

 *upszot wrote:*   

>  *JotaCE wrote:*    *ensarman wrote:*   cambia el archivo ~/.xinitrc o si no hay crealo y agregale esta linea:
> 
> ```
> exec fluxbox
> ```
> ...

 

no funciona para mi..... alguna otra idea ???

acabo de configurar gdm pero me queda ña imagen de gdm como fondo de escritorio de fluxbox

----------

## upszot

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

>  *upszot wrote:*    *JotaCE wrote:*    *ensarman wrote:*   cambia el archivo ~/.xinitrc o si no hay crealo y agregale esta linea:
> 
> ```
> exec fluxbox
> ```
> ...

 

hola... ya estoy en casa..

proba esto:

```
M1530 upszot # cat .xinitrc

/etc/X11/Sessions/KDE-4

#/etc/X11/Sessions/fluxbox
```

tendrias que  dejar solo la linea de fluxbox y obviamente descomentada...

saludos

----------

## JotaCE

Ya pude hacerlo pero con GDM, ahora la idea es que al iniciar el escritorio carguen automaticamente mis dos aplicaciones estrella, firefox y x-lite; osea que al abrir fluxbox arranquen esas dos aplicaciones  :Very Happy: 

Y lo otro que necesito es reducir el menu que sale al darle click con el boton derecho del mouse, la idea es que solo me de las ejecuciones de firefox y x-lite

----------

## ekz

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Autostart_Programs#Fluxbox

Por aquí veo algunas configuraciones de fluxbox. También revisar la web oficial.

Saludos!

----------

## upszot

 *JotaCE wrote:*   

> Ya pude hacerlo pero con GDM, ahora la idea es que al iniciar el escritorio carguen automaticamente mis dos aplicaciones estrella, firefox y x-lite; osea que al abrir fluxbox arranquen esas dos aplicaciones 
> 
> Y lo otro que necesito es reducir el menu que sale al darle click con el boton derecho del mouse, la idea es que solo me de las ejecuciones de firefox y x-lite

 

para lo del menu... 

```
vi .fluxbox/menu 
```

saludos

----------

## Stolz

JotaCE

las dudas que planteas sobre Fluxbox las tienes contestadas en el documento oficial http://www.gentoo.org/doc/es/fluxbox-config.xml

Para que Fluxbox se inicia al ejecutar startx basta con este comando

```
echo XSESSION="fluxbox" > /etc/env.d/90xsession

env-update
```

Para hacer funcionar slim, edita /etc/conf.d/xdm y pon DISPLAYMANAGER="slim" y luego ejecuta

```
emerge -n slim

rc-update add xdm default

/etc/init.d/xdm start
```

Si quieres que slim haga login automaticamente, edita /etc/slim.conf y pon

```
default_user JotaCE

auto_login yes
```

Para autoejecutar programas en Fluxbox puedes poner los comandos que quieras ejecutar en ~/.fluxbox/startup

Para modificar el menu de Fluxbox tienes que editar el fichero ~/.fluxbox/menu. Para reducir el Menu no tienes mas que borrar lo que no quieras que aparezca. Por ejemplo, puedes dejarlo así

```
[begin] (Menu)

   [encoding] {UTF-8}

      [exec] (Firefox) {firefox} </usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-icon.png>

      [exec] (X-lite) {x-lite} 

   [endencoding]

[end]
```

----------

## JotaCE

Muchas Gracias Stolz, tu aclaraci'on me ayudo mucho a entender el comportamiento de fluxbox.

una vez mas muchas gracias  :Smile: 

----------

## edgar_uriel84

Todas tus dudas se resuelven en la wiki de fluxbox con información actualizada, por ejemplo, el archivo startup, ahora esta "deprecated" a favor de apps y detalles así, además explica que onda con display managers, el menu, y todo:

http://fluxbox-wiki.org/index.php?title=Category:Howtos

----------

## pelelademadera

yo usaria lxde... es mas amigable, y mas sencilla de configurar. es mas, se configura solo cuando emerges un paquete.

uso de ram: 32mb... creo que es demasiado liviano tambien, y es comunacho onda win95/98

----------

